# Maryland work



## blake17

Hey guys I'm in Annapolis md we have 6 trucks and we are ale to move around. We had all the uhaul lots in DC and Baltimore for the last 7 years but they ended up buying there own equipment. Post and ill get back with you or call me 410 200 0918 my name is Blake thanks guys


----------



## FD39901

Where do you have work and what kind of equipment do you use. i am in charles county.


----------



## blake17

We have 6 pickup trucks all with 7.5 Meyer plows and 2 of the truck have plow wings. Charles county is a good little hike but if you have enough work and the pay is right I could send some trucks down there.


----------



## absolute

FD39901;1506993 said:


> Where do you have work and what kind of equipment do you use. i am in charles county.


im in southern Anne Arundel we have 1 ford F-550 with a 9' boss plow, F450 8.5' Myers, expedition with a 7.5 myers, one case skid steer, 2 walk behind snow blowers. And we are looking for work


----------



## Precision Lawn

I may have work in the Columbia Md area
Let me know if you are still looking


----------



## 86 CJ

Precision Lawn;1677682 said:


> I may have work in the Columbia Md area
> Let me know if you are still looking


Im right in Gambrills myself, will drive West to where the snow is today if anyone needs help clearing.F250 w brand new 9` SnowDogg. waiting on proposals and most of my work is East


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Blake if you have any questions about contracting for AA County I can help you out. It's not a bad deal, need at least 2 yard spreaders though.

Also I guess I'll throw my hat in the ring and say if anyone needs some help west or north of here today or tomorrow I can give someone a truck, spreader, and operator by the hour. Call the number on my website to get a hold of me.


----------



## Midatlanticpowe

What a pain in the ass day in Southern Md. Get everything ready and rolling for nothing. Did some salting early but the late rain took care of the rest


----------



## Whiffyspark

midatlantic or anyone else text me 30129850three two. 

I'm in Calvert always good to have local contacts


----------

